# Girls



## dave72200 (Apr 1, 2004)

Im 20 male from florida looking for a female with ibs....All my previous g/f's have had a difficult time understanding me b/c of this issue....It's become more of annoyance then an actual problem...So Im looking for a girl with ibs....anyone out there hahahaha.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

lol not sure why im replying. Yeah were out there. I was lucky, my last boyfreind had ibs so he almost understood me.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi ibs4life,Please remember that this is a self help group and not a dating service!Thanks! Nikki (Moderator)


----------

